# Today's sheds



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Took one of my colts for his first outside ride today and put a lot of miles on him. Found some good sheds and also learned that he didn't quite care for them tied to my saddle strings. About got yard darted twice but got him covered and settled into the routine. I think Hatchet is gonna be as good as his momma was.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice! not a bad haul.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes indeed a good haul.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! What do you do with them ? Way to keep it in the saddle.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

youngdon said:


> Nice ! What do you do with them ? Way to keep it in the saddle.



























I make a lot of lamps, ceiling fan pulls, drawer handles, and fire place sets.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good looking stuff !


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good looking sheds and great looking projects you have made with them thanks for sharing


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I had a guide tell me they could get a horse to carry meat but never a bear hide.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't know if I could bear that.I'D PROBABLY SHOOT THE HORSE AN USE IT AS BEAR BAIT. :hunter4:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That's a great look'in fire place set Murphy.

That guide just needed to give the problem a bit more thought knapper.

Back in the 70's I had a couple Texas hunters up high on an elk hunt in a place called boulder basin which was along the east side of Yellowstone Park. One of the hunters killed a nice big cinnamon colored black bear at timberline. Since some of the wranglers were pack'in most of the camp and stock down out of the high country as seasons were closing, I got stuck with this big yellow horse called Nip, for a pack animal cause no one liked him and he was always bite'in at someone.

I had the bear skinned and quartered and was ready to pack it out so I went up the mountain to get the horses. I was lead'in nip with the hunters ride'in horses tailed on the pack rig. About 15 yards from the kill site nip figured out that he smelled a bear and that didn't seem to set with him very well. Now I always figured horses were just a little dumber than chickens, and nip didn't let me down--- he put the front brakes on splayed out wide (damn near yanked me out of the saddle) --- ears out to the side--- his nose about 2" off the ground, blow'in like he was try'in to build a hurricane in that little piece of timber--- and his eyes bug'in out of his head as big as softballs. I don't think he was real impressed with the plan.

One of the fellas mentioned to me that I might have a bit of a time get'in our load on that pony--- I said just watch and clear out a bit.

After all the jump'in, turn'in and twist'in was done and the hunters had their rides out of the way--- I got to figure'in how I was gonna be smarter than this big yellow horse, cause I wasn't gonna ride all this way back up the mountain with another pack animal.

Well--- to make it short--- I tied the front of nip to a tree, and then tied a big part of the back of him to a couple more trees. He was pretty much tied up where he couldn't move much, let alone go down. I hooked the meat packs up on the rig and strapped the hide across the middle, then pulled down a tight double diamond across the mess. He did give a bit of a fight with some stomp'in and grunt'in--- and even tried to bite me a few times, but this was school, and I was the teacher.

The moment of truth--- I took the ropes of him real easy like and cut him loose--- damn--- ya should have seen that pony go. Last we saw of him was out at 400 yards and he was still buck'in and kick'in, but I tie a good hitch.

The hands down at the ranch said he was there a good day before we showed up, and that was 33 trail miles.

Good old Nip--- he turned into the best pack horse I had for the next two years. Guess ya can train'em all if yer smarter than a chicken.lol.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great story Cat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Gotta love a well told story.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Very creative work with the headgear, Murphyranch.

I love a well-told story, too, but still hate horses. And, the feeling has always been mutual.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't hate horses but I do view them the same way I do a dog or a woman.

if they won't do as their told ,they ain't worth keepin around


----------

